# Problems breeding crickets



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have started breeding crickets to feed my beardy. So far I have put two boxes of xl crickets in with some egg crates and toilet roll tubes. I also reguarly give the some of my beardies verg and they also get potato and carrot, but the biggest problem I have is their lay box. They have a cricket tub filled with play sand as their lay box, but I find it hard to keep it wet enough for the holes to stay open once the females ley their eggs, this also means I dont know if they have layed or not, and if they have the tunnels for the babies just collpase on top of the eggs

Does anyone have any ideas of what I can do?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Cordylus (May 11, 2012)

*Crickets*

I use a tray of coir peat subtitute. Dampen it so that when you squeeze it in your hand a little water can be seen between your fingers but no wetter. It is 5-6cm deep and pressed down hard in the tray. I place a lid with holes on and change tray daily. Eggs take 7-8 days to hatch at 80-85C. Make sure the trays aren't wet as the hatchlings get stuck to water.
The adults need to be around 80C to breed so give them a spot lamp if you need to.
Good luck.


----------



## lightbug (Oct 30, 2012)

hi ! if you still have trouble keeping the substrate damp, try water crystals/balls (available from garden centres), i use these for microcrickets, keeps humidity up really well. L


----------



## JMDaniels (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree with using peat moss substrate. It retains moisture very well so you won't have to worry about keeping it wet enough. You'll just have to be careful not to make it too wet. Too much moisture and the eggs and babies can drown. The key is to just check on the peat moss each day to make sure it is fairly moist. 

I'm not sure what you mean by "i find it hard to keep it wet enough for the holes to stay open...i dont know if they have layed or not". You mean the tunnels that the females create when they stick their ovipositor in the sand? Those should close up naturally and if they don't, then you've probably got too much moisture in there. You don't need to actually see tunnels or holes to know that the females have laid their eggs. You'll see the females going into the nest box and sticking their tubes in. However, even if you don't see it, it is safe to say that within 48 hours of providing a nest box to your breeder females, they WILL be laying eggs. If you wanna be sure though, you can wait a couple days longer. You don't wanna keep it in too long though, because the male crickets can burrow and eat the eggs. This is why I recommend covering the lay box with a protective mesh. 

Anyway I hope this was not too confusing and that it helps you a little at least.


----------

